# Black or White wire to wide blade of ext. cord?



## Jaz

I'm sure it's a simple question for you guys.

When repairing an extension cord or the like, which wire goes to the wide blade and wide slot of the extension cord, the black or the white?  

I'm over in the flooring forum specializing in tile if I can answer any questions for you.

Jaz


----------



## speedy petey

White = wide = ribbed conductor on zip cord
Black = narrow = smooth conductor, usually with writing


----------



## Jaz

OK speedy, I'll remember white = wide. Thanks much.

Jaz


----------

